# ID time frame Cape Town?



## romrom (Oct 12, 2016)

Hi everyone, in your experience how long does it take to receive the SA ID with permanent residency after application? I was told this morning 6-8 months minimum?


----------



## jollem (Nov 9, 2016)

Hi Romrom, are you married?


----------



## romrom (Oct 12, 2016)

jollem said:


> Hi Romrom, are you married?


Hi. yes and i heard this will be the reason for the long wait?


----------



## Ebenezar1 (Jun 30, 2016)

4 -6 months if you are married. Mine is going onto the fourth month now.


----------



## romrom (Oct 12, 2016)

Ebenezar1 said:


> 4 -6 months if you are married. Mine is going onto the fourth month now.


Thank you. Can't believe it though, it's the never ending story


----------



## Ebenezar1 (Jun 30, 2016)

Exactly. I'm actually more frustrated with the ID than I was with the PR . I just don't get why it would take longer for ID than PR. But with DHA there are no fixed timelines you might get yours sooner.


----------



## Kickagainstxenophobia (Feb 9, 2016)

In my province (Gauteng), ID application takes 1 month and less than 2 months. 

I have seen some that received theirs in less than 1 month for PR holders.


----------



## Ebenezar1 (Jun 30, 2016)

Im also in GP but still its taking longer not just for me. DHA is unpredictable though.


----------



## romrom (Oct 12, 2016)

Do you guys know where I can get my ID number? I only have the ref number and when i send it to 32551 i don't receive the sms back


----------



## Ebenezar1 (Jun 30, 2016)

You get your ID number from the office where you applied for your ID. You have to go in person.


----------



## romrom (Oct 12, 2016)

Ebenezar1 said:


> You get your ID number from the office where you applied for your ID. You have to go in person.


OK thanks a million!


----------



## Bondnote (Dec 10, 2016)

Ebenezar1 said:


> You get your ID number from the office where you applied for your ID. You have to go in person.


Without the ID, is the ID number of any use? I applied for my ID at the beginning of March, and I am wondering whether it's worth my while to go back to the office where I applied to get the ID number.


----------



## Ebenezar1 (Jun 30, 2016)

Its of no use at all. I only got mine because I had a job interview and they insisted that I collect the ID number. Don't know why . I didn't get the job anyway lol.


----------



## jollem (Nov 9, 2016)

Ebenezar1 said:


> Its of no use at all. I only got mine because I had a job interview and they insisted that I collect the ID number. Don't know why . I didn't get the job anyway lol.


In Zim you get your ID while you wait. kkkkkk


----------



## Ebenezar1 (Jun 30, 2016)

Im sure in 70 percent of countries you get your ID in less than a week if everything checks out. SA really needs to improve on that.


----------



## jollem (Nov 9, 2016)

They have told me that my ID is now in their postal system and I must return on tuesday. If i collect it on tuesday then the whole process would have taken exactly 4 weeks. I applied in Gauteng. They have also given me the ID number but its pretty much useless without the actual document.


----------



## Ebenezar1 (Jun 30, 2016)

Are you married or single?


----------



## romrom (Oct 12, 2016)

jollem said:


> They have told me that my ID is now in their postal system and I must return on tuesday. If i collect it on tuesday then the whole process would have taken exactly 4 weeks. I applied in Gauteng. They have also given me the ID number but its pretty much useless without the actual document.



wow congrats!


----------



## Rozay (Apr 2, 2017)

*process time*

What is the current average process time for the following permanent residence(critical skills) and ID (critical skills) ? Not married !


----------



## Bondnote (Dec 10, 2016)

jollem said:


> They have told me that my ID is now in their postal system and I must return on tuesday. If i collect it on tuesday then the whole process would have taken exactly 4 weeks. I applied in Gauteng. They have also given me the ID number but its pretty much useless without the actual document.


 Congratulations. 4 weeks must be a record for a non citizen ID!. Are you married jollem?


----------



## Bondnote (Dec 10, 2016)

Rozay said:


> What is the current average process time for the following permanent residence(critical skills) and ID (critical skills) ? Not married !


Permanent residence (critical skills) does not depend on your marital status as far as I can tell, but whether your papers are complete or not. Permanent residence (critical skills) 4-7 months. Mine took 4 months, and I am married. As for the ID all I know is it takes a shorter period if you are single.


----------



## Rozay (Apr 2, 2017)

Bondnote said:


> Permanent residence (critical skills) does not depend on your marital status as far as I can tell, but whether your papers are complete or not. Permanent residence (critical skills) 4-7 months. Mine took 4 months, and I am married. As for the ID all I know is it takes a shorter period if you are single.


Thanks .Really mind boggling why Pernanent residence takes that long when its actually same docs that you submitted for the critical skills permit.Should actually be one process .


----------



## jollem (Nov 9, 2016)

Ebenezar1 said:


> Are you married or single?


Single


----------



## jollem (Nov 9, 2016)

Bondnote said:


> Congratulations. 4 weeks must be a record for a non citizen ID!. Are you married jollem?


I am single. The funny thing is I never received any sms. Even the initial sms you get when they capture your application. So 3 weeks and a few days later I phoned the call centre intending to check to see if my application was received anyways. I was shocked when the call centre person told me my ID had been sent back to the office of application. I then went to the office of application and thats where the told me its still in their postal system and by monday or tuesday you should come back and get it. I will just go on wednesday.


----------



## Ebenezar1 (Jun 30, 2016)

If you are single it's a different story. It shouldn't take more than 6 weeks if you are single.


----------



## ptm83 (Mar 24, 2017)

I am single and recently applied for my ID on the 17th of March to be exact. Is seems that the application is stuck on stage 1 of 4, when i call the call centre no-one seem to know exactly whats happening with the application....


----------



## colesbergkhn (Jun 27, 2016)

from non citizen id to a sa citizenship id after how long can we apply for it?or sa passport ?


----------



## Ebenezar1 (Jun 30, 2016)

I think it's 5 years . I stand to be corrected.


----------



## colesbergkhn (Jun 27, 2016)

Ebenezar1 said:


> I think it's 5 years . I stand to be corrected.


meanz after receiver non citizen id u have to wait another 5 years to apply for citizen id?


----------



## Ebenezar1 (Jun 30, 2016)

You need to apply for citizenship first, which inevitably comes with an ID if granted.


----------



## colesbergkhn (Jun 27, 2016)

Ebenezar1 said:


> You need to apply for citizenship first, which inevitably comes with an ID if granted.


i received my non citizen id last year the guy from home affairs told me to wait for an year then i must apply for a citizenship,, now i dont know if its ok to apply now ?


----------



## Jb1970s (Feb 16, 2017)

Is the conditions not stated on your PR certificate? I think citizenship is determined by that. 

Under what category did you apply for your SA ID? 

You have to be in the country for 10years to qualify for Citizenship. Your certificate will say the numbers of years you need to remain in the relationship.

Somebody correct me if am wrong 



colesbergkhn said:


> i received my non citizen id last year the guy from home affairs told me to wait for an year then i must apply for a citizenship,, now i dont know if its ok to apply now ?


----------



## chris_mave (Jun 24, 2016)

Following



Jb1970s said:


> Is the conditions not stated on your PR certificate? I think citizenship is determined by that.
> 
> Under what category did you apply for your SA ID?
> 
> ...


----------



## colesbergkhn (Jun 27, 2016)

Jb1970s said:


> Is the conditions not stated on your PR certificate? I think citizenship is determined by that.
> 
> Under what category did you apply for your SA ID?
> 
> ...


its on section 26b,ok is says me has been authorised to enter to sa for purpose of taking up PR or if he/she on the date of approval of application ,already sojourns therein legally,to reside permanently.unless the holder of this permit enter sa for purpose of PR before or on 2017/05/31 the PR peemit shell lapse,date of issue 2016/06/01,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,there is nothing else there at the end there r condtions,,,,,1)this permit issued once only n must b duly safeguarded.2)pr who r absent from sa for 3 years may lose there right to pr.3)the permit lapse if at anytime within two years from issuing of the permit,the good faith spousal relationship no longer subsist...........this end of years it will 10years to me to b in south africa,,, so after the date i can apply for citizenship?


----------



## Rozay (Apr 2, 2017)

colesbergkhn said:


> from non citizen id to a sa citizenship id after how long can we apply for it?or sa passport ?


Applications for naturalisation may only be received by the office if the applicant has been on a Permanent Residence Permit for a period of ten (10) years from the date of obtaining Permanent Residence (PR) in the Republic of South Africa. No application may be received by the office if the applicant has less than the prescribed ten (10) year period


----------



## colesbergkhn (Jun 27, 2016)

Rozay said:


> Applications for naturalisation may only be received by the office if the applicant has been on a Permanent Residence Permit for a period of ten (10) years from the date of obtaining Permanent Residence (PR) in the Republic of South Africa. No application may be received by the office if the applicant has less than the prescribed ten (10) year period


but i remember one of my friend who got PR after getting PR after a year he applied for citizenship n passport n he got it


----------



## Rozay (Apr 2, 2017)

colesbergkhn said:


> but i remember one of my friend who got PR after getting PR after a year he applied for citizenship n passport n he got it


Thats the Citizenship Amendment Act, 2010 (Act No. 17 of 2010) which came into operation on 1 January 2013. How your friend got it I wouldnt know


----------



## Jb1970s (Feb 16, 2017)

To my understanding, you qualify after 2 years. 5 years marriage + another 5 years in the country = 10 years.

People who receive PR under Critical skills will wait 10 years. Am following as well lol!



colesbergkhn said:


> its on section 26b,ok is says me has been authorised to enter to sa for purpose of taking up PR or if he/she on the date of approval of application ,already sojourns therein legally,to reside permanently.unless the holder of this permit enter sa for purpose of PR before or on 2017/05/31 the PR peemit shell lapse,date of issue 2016/06/01,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,there is nothing else there at the end there r condtions,,,,,1)this permit issued once only n must b duly safeguarded.2)pr who r absent from sa for 3 years may lose there right to pr.3)the permit lapse if at anytime within two years from issuing of the permit,the good faith spousal relationship no longer subsist...........this end of years it will 10years to me to b in south africa,,, so after the date i can apply for citizenship?






colesbergkhn said:


> its on section 26b,ok is says me has been authorised to enter to sa for purpose of taking up PR or if he/she on the date of approval of application ,already sojourns therein legally,to reside permanently.unless the holder of this permit enter sa for purpose of PR before or on 2017/05/31 the PR peemit shell lapse,date of issue 2016/06/01,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,there is nothing else there at the end there r condtions,,,,,1)this permit issued once only n must b duly safeguarded.2)pr who r absent from sa for 3 years may lose there right to pr.3)the permit lapse if at anytime within two years from issuing of the permit,the good faith spousal relationship no longer subsist...........this end of years it will 10years to me to b in south africa,,, so after the date i can apply for citizenship?


----------



## colesbergkhn (Jun 27, 2016)

Jb1970s said:


> To my understanding, you qualify after 2 years. 5 years marriage + another 5 years in the country = 10 years.
> 
> People who receive PR under Critical skills will wait 10 years. Am following as well lol!


yeah i think thats y the guy from home affairs told me wait atleast a year after that i must apply for it,to get pr took me 10 years n get citizenship i must wait another 10 year oh hell no way lol .look like to me i have appplied for planet jupiter id lol ,,but i wiil this yaer n after that apply for it n will let u know guys ,tnx for the reply


----------



## Jb1970s (Feb 16, 2017)

Well said! The Critical Skills could be the faster way to get ID but Marriage is the fastest to Passport.




colesbergkhn said:


> yeah i think thats y the guy from home affairs told me wait atleast a year after that i must apply for it,to get pr took me 10 years n get citizenship i must wait another 10 year oh hell no way lol .look like to me i have appplied for planet jupiter id lol ,,but i wiil this yaer n after that apply for it n will let u know guys ,tnx for the reply


----------



## Chibaba (Apr 28, 2017)

Hie. After how long from the day of submitting the ID application should you go back to get your ID number? 

Do you wait for an sms before you go?

The only sms l have received is the one with ref number l got on the day of submitting and if l use my ref number to track my application, I'm not getting back any response. 



Ebenezar1 said:


> You get your ID number from the office where you applied for your ID. You have to go in person.


----------



## monarchmovingsa (May 4, 2017)

Unfortunately, you have no choice but to go back and ask in person.

After a 10 year wait, a friend of ours spent several months of backwards and forwards-ing at Home Affairs to obtain her ID number even with the SMS confirmation.


----------



## JojiMoyo (May 22, 2017)

Ebenezar1 said:


> Im sure in 70 percent of countries you get your ID in less than a week if everything checks out. SA really needs to improve on that.


With all the IT systems they invest in time and again, it's puzzling how incoherent their system is. I am married and have been waiting for ID from August 2016(9months)...application sitting in 'marriage section' they say. I applied for PR as family with marriage certifcates etc even the TRPs before that. SA need to get their house in order.


----------



## JojiMoyo (May 22, 2017)

romrom said:


> Hi everyone, in your experience how long does it take to receive the SA ID with permanent residency after application? I was told this morning 6-8 months minimum?


kkkkk...i have been waiting 9 months, hope it doesn't get lost in the system.


----------



## Kickagainstxenophobia (Feb 9, 2016)

How long does it take for people wit PR under Critical Skills and married to a South African to get their ID? Some say 4months etc. Has anyone fell under this directly? No single please, only married people that applied under critical Skills for PR and for their IDs..


----------



## Kickagainstxenophobia (Feb 9, 2016)

How long does it take you to obtain or collect your ID number from office of application after you applied for an ID?

I went to an office of application today and I was told that it's the head office that issued an ID number and that I'll receive an sms when an ID has been issued to me in if those steps 1of 4 etc.


----------



## Kickagainstxenophobia (Feb 9, 2016)

I meant to say....in one of those step 1 of 4


----------



## colesbergkhn (Jun 27, 2016)

Jb1970s said:


> To my understanding, you qualify after 2 years. 5 years marriage + another 5 years in the country = 10 years.
> 
> People who receive PR under Critical skills will wait 10 years. Am following as well lol!


i m still confused if i can aplly for citizenship or not sm1 plz assist me


----------

